# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  Who uses a straight razor?

## Wildthang

Back in the 1800's, a boy would get a straight razor when he started growing whiskers, and in a lot of cases, the razor would be used until he died. The only thing he needed was a cake of soap, and a leather razor strap, and in a lot of cases an old belt or peice of leather was used for the strap.
So along came a guy named King Camp Gillette, and he showed Americans why they needed to buy something on a regular basis, that they got along just fine without before. This paved the way for American laziness, and their wilingness to spend money on things they could really get along without!
So, do any of you guys use a straight razor? I have actually been thinking about getting one and learning how to use it. Heaven knows in a SHTF event, we wouldn't be able to afford those $20 packs of aloe loaded 3 blade wonders of technology now would we?

By the way, I do consider this a primitive skill since almost nobody uses straight razors anymore!

----------


## sticker

in a shtf event I think shaving would be pretty low on my list. A friend of mine used a straight razor for a few yrs and gave it up, nicks and cuts were his reason

----------


## RangerXanatos

Straight razor?  No.  Knife?  I have before.  I even have a video of part of it.  :Wink:

----------


## GreatUsername

> in a shtf event I think shaving would be pretty low on my list. A friend of mine used a straight razor for a few yrs and gave it up, nicks and cuts were his reason


Agreed. I also doubt that we'll ever have societal collapse to the point that modern razors become permanently unavailable. A couple months, maybe even a few years, sure, but I'm fine to be scruffy short-term, as I'll probably have bigger issues to deal with. My other big issue with straight-razors is that I am still a bit of a novice with knife-sharpening, and even with a leather strap, I can only make blades that slice paper, never sharp enough to shave thus far. I'd be very afraid to apply that dull of a blade to my face.  :Scared:

----------


## randyt

I've used a straight razor in my past and really need to get back to using one. I still have all the gear for maintaining a straight razor. A couple different razor straps and a stone along wit several razors. 

I was looking at a bunch of old family photos, tintypes and such. A lot of those old boys sported a beard.

----------


## kyratshooter

You might be surprised what the women will con you into once they start making their preferences known.

Removing the facial hair has been one of their prime requirements right back to ancient Egypt, when they were still using flint blades for razors.

Many people never shaved themselves and depended on someone else to do so.  Rich folk had valets that did the shaving, middle class men went to the barber daily and lower class folk just made do with a wife doing the job (hope she was not ticked off at you) and often only shaved once a week.

Washington only required members of the Colonial Army to shave once weekly.

The Greeks and Romans had straight razors, although they were not like those of today.  Very wide and made from copper, bronze or iron.

I have one in my gear that is dated back to 1680 and a couple from the mid 1800s.  Excellent steel in those old boys. 

I have one old nicked and chipped specimin that I stuck into a piece of antler and made into a patch knife.  Best patch knife I own.

Anyone have a left handed straight razor?  I am not going to shave with one until I find a left handed model!

----------


## Wildthang

I always heard that in a SHTF event, the comforting things in life start to mean more. And Kyrat is right about the women, the last time I grew my beard out the girls didn't like it at all. So when times get bad, you guys can look like Grizzly Adams and listening to complaints about your scruffy beard, and I will be a happy clean shaven survivor :Smartass:

----------


## ubercrow

I shaved with a straight for a few years I also bought, restored and sold straight razors. For a while I shaved with a different straight every day, it was fun. Too many people started buying and selling them so it wasn't profitable anymore so I stopped and got lazy and have been just shaving with safety razors and double edge blades.

Double edge blades give a great shave.. I buy 100 double edge blades for about $10 use each side once so that is about .05 a shave I shave ever other day so that's less then $10 a year. I buy pucks of soap from Walgreens for a few bucks and they last a couple of months.

----------


## natertot

No straight razors for me. Ever seen Sweeny Todd? No sir, count me out.......

In the SHTF situtation, I will look like one of them Duck Dynasty fellers!  :W00t:

----------


## PineMartyn

I don't use a straight razor, but I got so fed up with buying those needlessly expensive and wasteful disposable razors and blade packets that I switched to the old style safety razor and double-edged razor blades and soap cakes that my father used when I was a little boy.  No more spending a fortune on blade cartridges that just end up in a landfill site shortly after buying them.  Double-edge razor blades cost next to nothing, do a better job, and a small cake of shaving soap lasts a year...and what a superior shave!!!  For the first time in my life (I'm 48) I look forward to the morning ritual of filling the sink with hot water, wetting my face, warming my razor and shaving brush, mixing up a lather, and getting a close, lasting shave.  I'll never go back to disposables again.

Hope this helps,
- Martin

----------


## Beardman

Electric here. I appreciate the nostalgia of a straight razor, but I am afraid I would cut myself with one.

----------


## Wildthang

But you guys haven't seen my tactical razor either. It is so cool you will want to shave with it just to admire it. It shaves, peels carrots, cuts paracord, and has a gut hook on it too! It also makes a good ghetto weapon that the bangers respect. It also has matches, fish hooks, and a compass in the handle as well!

----------


## randyt

there's a fella that visits the forum now and then that makes razors, goes by the name of Bruce.


here's my sideburn razor that I use for a patch knife now and then. Found it in a box of junk and added a porcupine chewed antler and a tad bit of poured in place block tin for a bolster.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Delta 5168

If you're lazy, like me, and use the safety razors and canned soap, put your aerosol can in a sink of hot water while you shower and the foam will be warm like barber shop foam.  Nothing like good hot foam on a wet beard.  Shave against the grain.  Smooth as a baby's bottom.  Been doing that for 30+ years.

----------


## Winnie

Well, if any of you guys still want a shave after SHTF. I can help. My Dad used a cutthroat Razor his whole life, and when he cut up his arm in an accident, taught me how to shave him (he didn't trust my Mum!) I'm sure after a few few nicks, a styptic pencil and several squares of tissue, I'll get the knack back :Ohmy:  
Now.... who's first? :Whistling:

----------


## randyt

Jackie the ripper??????

----------


## Winnie

> Jackie the ripper??????


Hey, hey, steady on! you only rip if the blade isn't sharp enough :Sneaky2:

----------


## welderguy

> Well, if any of you guys still want a shave after SHTF. I can help. My Dad used a cutthroat Razor his whole life, and when he cut up his arm in an accident, taught me how to shave him (he didn't trust my Mum!) I'm sure after a few few nicks, a styptic pencil and several squares of tissue, I'll get the knack back 
> Now.... who's first?


Don't worry Winnie I have several suture kits, you just go on and get after it.

----------


## welderguy

This is the set up I used when I was heavy into civil war reenactments, Except for the mug thats the one I use at home .
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
SUNP0013 by welderguy2013, on Flickr

----------


## hunter63

Straight razors do make wonderful patch knives.........Why else would I need one.
I started growing my beard the day I was born, but keep it on the inside till i was about 14 or so.....and has been and will always be on the outside ever since.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

I have and have used a straight razor (several of them).

I mostly just grow out my epic beard and glory in all the beardiness of it, but I do use the razor from time to time to straighten up the edges if it is a special occasion.

----------


## sofasurfer

Has anyone ever died from using a straight razor. I know that sounds dumb to ask, but really, there is nothing sharper in the world.

----------


## Davidlastink

> I don't use a straight razor, but I got so fed up with buying those needlessly expensive and wasteful disposable razors and blade packets that I switched to the old style safety razor and double-edged razor blades and soap cakes that my father used when I was a little boy.  No more spending a fortune on blade cartridges that just end up in a landfill site shortly after buying them.  Double-edge razor blades cost next to nothing, do a better job, and a small cake of shaving soap lasts a year...and what a superior shave!!!  For the first time in my life (I'm 48) I look forward to the morning ritual of filling the sink with hot water, wetting my face, warming my razor and shaving brush, mixing up a lather, and getting a close, lasting shave.  I'll never go back to disposables again.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> - Martin


The new style barber strait edge is even more awesome for saving money buy a pack of those double blades and u snap em in two then load it into the barber straight edge. I also don't use any lather as it causes irritation, just shower and shave soon as I get out so whiskers are nice and soft. Of course always against the grain. I also heard olive oil can be used to shave... dunno tho.

----------


## greatgoogamooga

YAY!  I feel useful.  Finally a topic that I on which can offer serious experience.  

First off, if you have never had a real straight razor shave, find a good barber who still does and treat yourself.  It is the closest smoothest shave you can have and it it lasts all day.  Most barbers today use the disposable straights, like the above poster just mentioned, but some (when allowed) still use an old fashioned blade.  they don't offere exactly the same shave, but very close.  I think a solid blade offers a closer smoother shave, but I'm a bit biased.

As for using one as a survival tool...as soon as you take it to something other than your face, it is no longer a shaving razor.  Likewise, the maintainance on a straight would make it challenging to use in a survival situation.  If you had the ability and time to carry all of your stones or lapping film with you, then fine, go for it.  But you cannot keep an edge shaving sharp with just a strop, any more than you can keep your knife sharp with just stropping.  Eventually, with use, you need to take it to the stones.  you need more than just the stones/peper you use with your knife, BTW.  I take my straights down to 8000 grit (or the equivalent lapping film) and use a hand held microscope to inspect the bevel as I go along.

I love shaving with my straights.  I dont' have time to do it every day, having to be at work by 7 every morning, but on weekends/days off I treat myself to a long relaxing 3 pass shave.   I'm learning to make soap right now and working on making shaving soap too.  The recipe is harder than washing soap.  I have the slipperiness part figured out but not the long lasting lather.  If there are any soap makers out there who are willing to give up your secrets, I'm listening.

Goog  :Santa:    <---the closest to a shave smiley I could find

----------


## rimmini

ROFL.....What a bunch of wusses... and this is a survival forum??? I've used a straight razor for 25 Years and I can count on my fingers and toes how many times I've used a cartridge. There is a certain bad *** mystique that surrounds the blade but it is just that...mystique. There is a learning curve and maintenance issues... you need to hone them every now and again because at some point the strop just can't restore the blade... but if you want a smooth shave the straight is the only way to go. As far as living off the grid goes... well a straight is a one time purchase (unless of course you shred the blade cutting something other than hair) that will last for years....some have lasted for HUNDREDS of years and still shave.

----------


## DSJohnson

I started using a straight razor about 35 years ago.  I was just getting involved in Fur Trade "Re-enacting/buckskinning" and my thinking was if you want to know what it feels like to live in the 1820s do what they did in the 1820s (Much to my loving wife's distress)  So I started changing the way I approached a lot of things in my life.  Like personal hygiene.  I did exactly what the poster above said to do and found a barber who taught me how to use a razor and how to care for one.  At that time you could take your pick at any gun show, swap meet, flea market or knife swap of some of the best razors ever made for $10.  I still use my straight edge Wade and Butcher every time I shave.  Other than that I still use the Gillette Tract Two I got in my ditty bag in San Diego at RTC in 1974. Mostly if I am traveling "light" and modern that is.  I order my soap from an outfit named Caswell-Massey.  They have been makin' men's toiletries  for several years now (since 1752) and I really like their sandalwood shaving soap.  I have been using the same badger hair brush since I got it at Williamsburg, Virgina in 1984 or so. I went through several cheap poorly make ones and one very expensive one before I found the one at a shop there in Colonial Williamsburg.  Once you get a rhythm to it shaving does not take any longer than it does with the Tract Two.  I have never used an electric razor so I have no feel for how long that takes.  However I usually spend a good 15 minutes sometime each week making sure my razor is sharp and clean.  I check it before every use and never use it dull.

----------


## pladderpus

I tried it once when
I was younger... I looked like I'd flown through a windshield at about 90mph... Lol,I'd love to learn how though, just don't know where to find all the stuff to do it

----------


## alaskabushman

After reading the book _The Art Of Manliness_ I decided to try using a double edged safety razor. Wow! Cleaner, closer shave, much more personal satisfaction and way more affordable! The initial cost can be a bit higher, razors usually go for about $40 (I got mine on ebay for like $15), but in the long run its very economical. Plus it puts a few point on your man card, never a bad thing.

----------


## Old GI

I do know ----- Bad Bad Leroy Brown carried one in his shoe (with a 32 gun in his pocket for fun).  Oh well,  RIP Jim Croce

----------


## Anitcol

Never used a solid straight razor, but I do use disposable straight razors. If I was in the woods and was their for a very long time, shaving would be least of my worries. I would only trim it with my knife for safety reasons (fire any one?) to a suitable beard instead of goldy locks length.

----------


## finallyME

All of my razors are straight.  Do they even make crooked ones?

----------


## letslearntogether47

I have no issues having a beard in a SHTF situation. :Smile: 
I see no reason to be clean shaven while  :m107:  looters.

----------


## MamaBear

hmm.  Any ladies used a straight razor or safety razor on your legs?  I might try it.

----------


## hunter63

All this talk prompted me to post a yard sale find.......kinda funny as I have had a full beard since I was able to grow one.....but was one of those...."This is cool, never seen one, so a couple of bucks seems like a deal"..........Things.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Frost makes several models like that as does Bear & Son, Rough Ryder and Smith & Wesson. Is there a name on that one?

----------


## Eastree

> hmm.  Any ladies used a straight razor or safety razor on your legs?  I might try it.


On a wet having board I used to frequent, there were some lady members who posted about doing so. One found an appropriate outfit to wear for a photo demonstration. the most common advice was being EXTRA careful around knees and ankles.

----------


## hunter63

> Frost makes several models like that as does Bear & Son, Rough Ryder and Smith & Wesson. Is there a name on that one?


Says "Rebel Edge".........Stainless, China
Guess they make and sell knives?.....couldn't find this one listed.

Just thought it was cool....and only a couple of bucks.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, it is and the price was sure right.

----------


## Nighthawk01

Why would you want to shave ? . Would you have a bald Cat .  :W00t:

----------


## crashdive123

> Why would you want to shave ? . Would you have a bald Cat .


Because I'm old enough. :Tt2:

----------


## Tony uk

I've never owned a proper straight before. Bought one of those shavette things made by dovo which you can use with a double edge blades snapped in half but wasn't really that impressed. Currently using a merkur 38 every two days and its been fantastic. Absolutely no razor burn and the blades are cheap, around 15 pence each.

----------


## Faiaoga

I can see learning to use and maintain a straight razor.  My pet peeve is that it is very difficult now (at least where I live) to find regular double edge razor blades and the holders for them.  The double edge razor blades are compact, easy to pack for travelling, and cheap.  You can also sharpen them inside a ceramic coffee cup and reuse them.  Unfortunately, most US drugstores only seem to stock expensive, complicated razor cartridges.  :Cursing:

----------


## crashdive123

> I can see learning to use and maintain a straight razor.  My pet peeve is that it is very difficult now (at least where I live) to find regular double edge razor blades and the holders for them.  The double edge razor blades are compact, easy to pack for travelling, and cheap.  You can also sharpen them inside a ceramic coffee cup and reuse them.  Unfortunately, most US drugstores only seem to stock expensive, complicated razor cartridges.


I bought my Merkur razor and blades through Amazon.

----------


## axman

30 years ago I can remember watching my grandpap shave with a straight razor when I was 16 and he was 90. he still did a pretty good job back then.

As far as I know that's all he ever used as he was born in 1893. My dad told me that grandpap never shaved himself until he went to the army in 1917 and had to do it himself.

Up until then he went to the barber for a shave. I guess it must not have cost that much as he never made a lot of money but I'm sure you could stretch a dollar more back then.

----------


## DanielWilliams

Among the products listed on the site, which one is the best?


More Spammy Little Morons........

----------


## Rick

The best? Why, that would be the Ban Hammer!!!! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick has spoken.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ninoPlay12

> I always heard that in a SHTF event, the comforting things in life start to mean more. And Kyrat is right about the women, the last time I grew my beard out the girls didn't like it at all. So when times get bad, you guys can look like Grizzly Adams and listening to complaints about your scruffy beard, and I will be a happy clean shaven survivor


Don't worry Winnie I have several suture kits, you just go on and get after it.

----------


## Rick

Do you think that will be much help in Algeria?

----------


## crashdive123

Oh, I'm sorry Rick........didn't know you wanted to play with him.  In my defense, it's in the upper 90's and I've been doing yard work all day.

----------


## Rick

Man, oh man, oh man, oh man...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

90 degrees in September in Florida....On the list.

----------


## jimLE

I've had a beard and mustache since age 17..i'll rarely trim my beard back where it can be shaved off.so i'll be looking into scissors and other non electric Item's to keep my sideburns. Mustache and beard trimmed.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I don't like to spend too much time shaving.  I shaved every morning for a lot of years.  I didn't like it then, I don't like it now.  I shave about once or twice a week.  I use a Fussion 5.  I think Gillette makes it.  I can shave in less than a minute. I use bar soap or shampoo and get it done and over with.  I rarely cut myself any more.  With the old double edged things, blood stains were common.  I can't imagine if I had tried a straight razor.  I'd probably have bled to death long ago.

Alan

----------


## DogMan635

I was a real cowboy once and loved the life, Working them parting them, branding them, spraying them and just general everyday ranch work. Doing all of this got me into using a Strap, Strat Razor. But time being short I would jump to my razor. AMAZON has about everything to get you started. as well as "The Art of Manliness" here is a link:  https://www.artofmanliness.com/?s=shaving+strat+razor At one point I did some collecting of razors, brushes, soap dishes, and straps until it got to be too much. Today I will use and take on trips my two strat razors and giving myself a close clean shave. MY wife thinks its manly of me doing a shave with a strat razor. I will say it was a bit hard at first. So I started by shaving the backs of my arms and leg parts until I had the telt correct each time. All of my Grandsons want to learn as their dad uses an electric shaver.

----------

